# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Spierkrampen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Spierkrampen*

Spierkramp is een korte, pijnlijke samentrekking van de spieren, die plotseling kan opkomen. Het komt het meest voor in de kuit of in de voet. 

*Oorzaak*
De oorzaak is vaak onduidelijk, omdat het kan gebeuren zonder aanleiding en in rusttoestand. Wel zijn er theorieën over waar het door komt dat de spieren samentrekken. Zo kan het signaal van de hersenen naar de spieren bij de ruggenmerg verstoord raken. De spier trekt zich dan onbedoeld samen zonder dat de hersenen dat hebben aangestuurd. Aan de andere kant kunnen de zenuwuiteinden overgevoelig zijn waardoor ze de spieren laten samentrekken. Dit gebeurd dan ook zonder opdracht van de hersenen. Verder kan het komen doordat de spier die belast is te weing bloed krijgt. Ook kan het komen door een verstoorde stofwisseling die dan een negatieve invloed hebben op de spierinspanning. Onder de verstoorde stofwisseling kun je denken aan een tekort aan kalk, kalium of magnesium. 

Verder zijn er enkele factoren die een rol spelen om spierkrampen te krijgen:
- Veel sporten
- Vermoeidheid
- Te weinig vocht
- Veel op hoge hakken lopen
- Bepaalde houdingen
- Spataderen, schildklier- en nierproblemen
- Een zwangeschap
- Overmatig gebruik van koffie
- Drugsverslaving
- Bepaalde medicatie
- Vormen van diabetes

*Risico's*
Er zijn geen risico's aan verbonden als het op een lokale plek voorkomt. Al kan het even rot blijven aanvoelen. Je houdt er geen blijvende letsel aan over. Bij niet lokale krampen kun je het beste naar de huuisarts gaan. Daar zit vaak een ziekte achter.

*Behandeling*
Voor sporters is het belangrijk ok de spieren goed op te warmen voor de krachtinspanning. Daarnaast is veel water drinken vooraf en tijdens de krachtinspanning een aanrader. Veel fruit en groenten is de beste manier om kalk, kalium en magnesium binnen te krijgen.

Wanneer je kramp hebt, kun je de spier rekken en masseren. Doe dit zachtjes en met beleid, anders belast je het nog meer. Ben je in de mogelijkheid om een warm bad te nemen, kun je dat ook doen. 

Als je veel last hebt van lokale krampen, kun je een middel met hydrokine of met magnesium innemen.

Bronnen
e-gezondheid.be 
medapharma.nl  
gezondheidsplein.nl

----------


## Albizia

Tip voor spierkramp in de benen.
Ik hoor van vele vooral oudere mensen, dat ze geregeld last hebben van spierkramp in de kuiten, tenen of dijbenen. Vaak ontstaat die als men in bed de benen strekt. Snel de voeten flexen wil nog wel eens voorkomen dat de kramp doorzet. Maar wat mijn man, mijzelf en anderen die we het aangeraden hebben, heel erg goed helpt is het elke avond drinken van een glas tonic.

----------


## Nikki076

Klopt, ik heb ook last van spierkrampen en krijg door de dokter kinine voorgeschreven, dit is wat ook in tonic zit.

----------


## afra1213

bij spierkramp helpt het als je een banaan eet.
Nog beter helpt is magnesium en tarwekiemolie innemen

----------


## Albizia

Hallo Nikki076, Het komt inderdaad door de kinine, dat het dagelijks drinken van een glas tonic helpt. Was ik vergeten te vermelden.
En Afra1213: Met tarwekiemolie heb ik geen ervaring. Met magnesium wel. Mensen in mijn omgeving heeft het niet geholpen maar misschien helpt het anderen. Dat zou mooi zijn.

----------


## afra1213

Als je spierkramp krijg en je heb niets bij de hand kan je het beste direct een banaan eten.

Een beter oplossing is tarwekiem nemen met een beetje magnesium.
Je zal zien dat de spierkramp snel gaat verminderen.

Enkele dagen tarwekiemolie innemen met wat magnesium is goed om te doen na de spierkramp

----------


## afra1213

Beste Albizia,

Met tarwekiemolie in combinatie met magnesium heb ik 3 personen geadviseerd en
dit hielp bij dese personen

Groetjes Afra1213

----------

